# NEED ADVICE: Cutting Handles Quickly



## MFisher (Mar 29, 2014)

After countless sleepless nights of trying to come up with a way to cut handles more efficiently, I'm out of ideas and looking for some advice from those more experienced than myself.

I have a business that involves cutting handles out of cedar. Lots of handles. About 500 - 800 handles per month. The cedar is 3.5"W x 5/8"D (your standard cedar fence picket).

My process begins with taking a template cutout and drawing a pencil outline on to the wood. I was initially using a jigsaw and clamps, which usually resulted in about 1 handle in 30 seconds. Since then, I've purchased a Ryobi scroll saw and can cut two handles at once, resulting in about 2 handles in 30 seconds.

I'm certain there must be a better way to do this, but I'm at a loss for how. The handle shape remains the exact same on every cut, so I'm thinking there must be some type of jig that could be rigged up. Or perhaps I'm using the wrong tool, and should be using a band saw, router, or something I haven't thought of yet.

Does anyone have any advice for cutting handles like the one I've drawn below?

Thank you!


image upload free


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I would first batch out all the blanks. If your lumber comes at the final width of 3.5", a miter saw with a stop block will make quick work of getting all the blanks to a repeatable length of 10". 

I would also make a jig for the router table and use a flush trim bit. The jig will be larger than the blank and include blocks to accurately position the blank. The blocks would have toggle clamps mounted on them to lock down the blank. Finally, the jig would have the curved cutout section of the handle so that when you run the jig across the flush trim bit, the blank will be cut to exactly match the jig. 

Since you are using 5/8 cedar, any decent router bit will be able to handle that soft wood in a single pass. I'll bet you can cut your production time down to 15 seconds and have very accurate repeatability.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It will depend upon just how long this production is going to run to make my suggestion economical. 

I would look into having a press made that can stamp out the handles. Cedar is relatively soft and 5/8" is not thick. You could produce one handle per stroke or several. The press could be hand operated or motor driven.

You are using a lot of lumber. Are you able to order it in the final width?

George


----------

